# Just finished up my dining room



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

All stripes on walls and ceiling are hand painted. I personally don't like the way taped lines look.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

Maybe this one won't be turned.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Fine dining!:thumbsup:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice lines for no taping. Good work!

Edit:
What is on the fireplace? What kind of material is that?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PP&C Services (May 10, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> Nice lines for no taping. Good work!
> 
> Edit:
> What is on the fireplace? What kind of material is that?


I'm not sure, but it appears to be concrete that has been made to look like stone. I know it was done about 90 years ago.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PP&C Services said:


> Maybe this one won't be turned.


Looks Nice ,and adds some interest to the space....

Michael Tust


----------

